# Slickline Training Manual



## محمد الاكرم (12 أبريل 2012)

السلام
كتاب مفيد
[h=3]Schlumberger - Slickline Training Manual[/h]http://www.mediafire.com/?1xk7ch1fdo2gweb
وفقكم الله


----------

